# Tax advice for overseas investing?



## toy_mongo (15 June 2010)

I will start investing in options in the US Market NASDAQ and the NYSE.

However I am a Australian citizen and I am seeking advice on tax from a licensed accountant/tax person and credible sources to make sure I cover all my bases when I am recording my finances and taxes.

Could anyone be willing to link me to credible websites or tax services that can help me on this issue?

I heard that you don't have to pay tax to some extent because you're an Australian Citizen trading/investing in the US market. Can someone clear that issue for me please?

Thank you.


----------



## wildkactus (19 June 2010)

here are a couple of sites that may help

this is a helpful site for general us tax.
www.ustaxnetwork.com

Charles Schwab - international clients and tax
Charles schwab

The foreign persons section of the IRS site
www.irs.gov

another thing to look into maybe the setup of an LLC to do your US trading through.

Happy Investing


----------



## toy_mongo (21 June 2010)

Thanks man. I am about to use the services of a licensed tax advisor that specializes in foreign investments in shares.


----------



## Grinder (21 June 2010)

Take a look at this thread.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=493559&highlight=tax#post493559  theres a link to greencompany that may help.


----------



## wildkactus (21 June 2010)

toy_mongo said:


> Thanks man. I am about to use the services of a licensed tax advisor that specializes in foreign investments in shares.




That's the best way, everyones situation and goals are different.

The US is a complex country for its taxes.

Happy trading


----------

